# Eye rims are red?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty much since we got back from the show this past weekend, Bryco's eyes have been pretty red. Just the rims around them, though. They were probably the worst on Monday. So I started him on benedryll incase of allergies, and washed them 2x a day with a warm cloth. The bad redness has subsided, but they are still red. He's not seeming bothered by them, they don't seem itchy, so...I'm not sure...part of me thinks "take him to the vet" but the other part knows they aren't gonna do a darned thing about it so why bother...

I'm sure its because he's always getting other dogs noses stuck in his face and he's jumping up at their butts (neither of which will be allowed anymore lol), not when I have him but like if Hubby takes him out to potty while we're waiting to show him. My guess is he picked up SOMETHING this way? 

Otherwise he seems healthy and normal and I've just been watching for anything else out of the ordinary. Any idea what could be the cause of it though? 

My guess is I only really notice it even on him b'c his face is otherwise SO white. Its probably more of a pink than a red.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Just the rims of his eyes? Not the insides? Are his eyes irritated at all? Could be he picked up an irritant at the show. You can try putting Visine or Murine in his eyes a 3-4 times a day, if not improving in a day or two I'd take him to the vet, could be something like conjunctivitis although normally you see more irritation/drainage from the eyes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Just the rims of his eyes? Not the insides? Are his eyes irritated at all? Could be he picked up an irritant at the show. You can try putting Visine or Murine in his eyes a 3-4 times a day, if not improving in a day or two I'd take him to the vet, could be something like conjunctivitis although normally you see more irritation/drainage from the eyes.


I can put visine in his eyes...hmm...does it matter what type? I might try. But no, just the outer bit of the rim, not the inside rim, but the outer rim. The reason I haven't taken him to the vet is I've seen slowwww improvement, but they are improving. There's no drainage or otherwise hints hes bothered by it. 

Part of me would rather scoot him over there anyway and have theme give me SOMETHING to make the red/pinkness go away. But it also could just be I'm being a crazy, and its notthing to worry about 

I know he's allergic to some environmental things (don't know what?) so I just wonder if he was exposed to more of it over the weekend. Hmmm. 

I need to take him in to get their opinion on his microchip moving anyway so maybe I'll just bite the bullet and go.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes, I've used the Red Eye one, or the Opcon A drops (I use those for Zoey's allergies) it gets rid of the redness quick. He could have been exposed to something that irritated his allergies. Zoey's eyes get red when her allergies flare.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds good...thanks for sharing. I'll grab some and give it a try over lunch, if it doesn't work, I'll take him to the vet tomorrow which will be a pita as I have to work and my boss detests me having to leave for any reason, but tough luck. 

I just wonder why it hasn't really improved, which I guess is why its worrisome a bit. We'll see what the visine does tho.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja always has red eyes but I think it is from allergies he sneezes an awful lot so I think he has seasonal allergies to what IDK his only symptoms are sneezing and red eyes he never itches them tho so I never bothered to take him to the vet to ask.


----------

